# Best online method to show off photos?



## OhioGuy (Apr 29, 2014)

Howdy!

I've been out of the loop for a while taking photos but want to get back into it and I'm looking for ideas *where to start building my portfolio again*. Years ago I had nearly 2,000 images on Flickr but I don't have the site any longer. Not sure if I want to do the Flickr route again, but I'm still open to it.

I'm looking for the most cost effective way to show my work, which right now is just a _hobby_. When I retire I can concentrate on photography full-time but that won't be for a long time.

Selling my work online is not important to me. Like I said, it's a hobby for me yet, I do want to show my work in a more professional format.

I really don't want to deal with building my own website. I do have a domain name though! :thumbup:

What's my best and more *affordable* option? A site that has a good overall process to it where you can use your own name?

Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2014)

If you just and only want to show your photos the flickr is an ideal option. It's an online gallery and its free use now (they shifted away from paid membership). Just resize for net display and upload and away you go. 

Another option is you could start up a smug-mug website if you want to have a store-front design to the site; that will cost and the sites focus is about store front simplicity not gallery style. 

Then you've got Wordpress which you could use to make your own free website or blog (chances are you'll use photobucket or flickr to host images and then use wordpress site to put structure around their display).

Heck these days many are just uploading and using Facebook.


----------



## OhioGuy (Apr 29, 2014)

I read if you use Facebook you are giving the rights to your photos to Google. Plus, the way they compress images the quality suffers. Again, this is just what I've been reading.

So Flickr doesn't charge any longer? Interesting. And, it's unlimited uploads? I wonder how they make money now. Hopefully it's not a bunch of annoying ads.

Yes, I thought about Wordpress where I could incorporate a blog and write about my photography experiences while at the same time show off my work linked to Flickr, or some other avenue. Hmmmm....


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2014)

I've had a free Flickr account for years, But I use my free Photobucket account a whole lot more more.


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah yes I forgot about facebook stealing image rights - I know they tried it in the past and the population rebelled; I'm unsure if they tried again and got away with it or not. 

Flickr I use for my "serious" stuff (mostly) whilst photobucket I oft use for general image hosting (including screenshots and things that are boring photos like product shots when selling stuff).


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 29, 2014)

Facebook isn't going to give anything to google, they are pretty much enemies lol. Use Facebook as a way to post some of your photos and then link them to your sites. think of it more as a signpost to your work and not the actual place you want to "show off" what you can do.



OhioGuy said:


> I read if you use Facebook you are giving the rights to your photos to Google. Plus, the way they compress images the quality suffers. Again, this is just what I've been reading.
> 
> So Flickr doesn't charge any longer? Interesting. And, it's unlimited uploads? I wonder how they make money now. Hopefully it's not a bunch of annoying ads.
> 
> Yes, I thought about Wordpress where I could incorporate a blog and write about my photography experiences while at the same time show off my work linked to Flickr, or some other avenue. Hmmmm....


----------



## OhioGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

I actually dislike Facebook. I call it the biggest time stealer in human history. Also, when I post something there, which I rarely do - not one single person comments. lol It's like a click, only the people who live there and post a hundred useless posts per day seem to comment to each other. Kinda like that young age popularity stuff I use to deal with in grade school. Facebook is no different.

I'm looking for more of a photography themed website where you can communicate with people who share similar interests.


----------

